# How much grain should I be feeding my goats?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a small herd of 8 does, most nigerian dwarf and they now have 8 kids with them. How much grain should they be getting? I saw someone on here say they are feeding 2 cups to 11 goats and I know I am feeding way more than that. So should I be cutting back? Should the bucks be getting grain at all? I thought I saw somewhere that they don't even need to be getting it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I milk my nigies so each is fed individually...I don't feel that mass feeding ensures that each gets what they need.
My does with kids get 2 cups of 18% plus 1 cup alfalfa pellets 2x a day, my bucks ger grain in the winter months as well as in the fall for rut. Dry does who have good condition don't get grain at all...they have hay in the morning with pasture and only alfalfa pellets as a treat.

Once the pastures are green, I only give my boys hay in the mornings along with their minerals, they browse all day.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nursing nigerian dwarfs...2-4 cups per doe daily is usually a good amount...from my experience. What kind of grain are you feeding? I generally don't grain my bucks unless they need a little extra something during winter months or breeding season. Otherwise, they usually do good on just hay and/or pasture.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, Liz. If I increase Macadamia's feed will she produce more? Also do you think there is benefit to the addition of red beet pulp?


----------

